# Pensacola International report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished with Robert, Beth and Alex on board Jaquelyn. Managed a 91.6# wahoo and a sail. Bested the 85# from a few weeks ago. Placed first in wahoo and first in lady angler. A little dreary weather leaving Thursday, but, wound up nice.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job. Good Hoo.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Wade!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a BIGGUN!!! Good job


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Just saw you on the news Wade. Monster wahoo!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome hoo!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Way to go....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish Wade!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Wade!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice wahoo. Looks like y'all are running to the SE out of PP. Where did you catch the wahoo?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We were down at the Squiggles parked on top of a huge bait mark. Stayed in the same area two days. We had several more hoo as large or larger cut us off. Lost parts of three teasers and several lures. Never seen so many bigguns concentrated in one spot. Especially in open water.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Wahoo!!!! Congrats on the beautiful fish and win!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Stud ' Hoo..Congrats!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Great post and beautiful wahoo. 
congrats !


----------

